# Warranted flask date



## Rock (Mar 2, 2011)

What time period do these bottles come from? I have a few clear ones .

 Thanks, Bill


----------



## NYCFlasks (Mar 2, 2011)

Flasks with variations of "Warranted""Warranted/Flask" are from c.1900 to c.1910.


----------

